# Lever Options



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Guys, aside from lower end (La Pav) and high end (Londinium) are there any Lever machines that are popular and produce good results?


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Strietman CT1.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Elektra Micro Casa


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Micro cimbali


----------

